# International 3414 backhoe



## R1gow (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a problem with my hydraulics, when operating the hoe with no restriction it draws the gas engine way down to a stall, I checked the pump according to the service manual, at full throtle with 200 pounds weight in the bucket it should raise to full height in 4.5 seconds, it does, what else could it be?


----------



## moreiron (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds like somehow it is running up against the Hyd. bypass. Ive had a similar problem when my valves did not center properly but in my case the cylinder would go full stroke and dead head the system. Maybe you have a valve or a seal bypassing so the hydraulics are fighting each other. Just a thought.


----------



## R1gow (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I will check this out.


----------



## Grandpaw (Nov 28, 2013)

Check/change Fuel filter. I had this problem and that's what it turned out to be.


----------



## R1gow (Sep 7, 2013)

I have found the problem, the distributors advance was frozen causing pre detination and blew the head head gasket, the thing is these tractors will run on two cylinders. Thanks for the replys!


----------



## moreiron (Sep 24, 2013)

Yep, but usually you hear missing, anyway while your changing your head gasket check your valves. These bc144 motors have replacable valve seats and if the motor has been hot they will come loose causing the motor to intermittenly drop a cylinder. Its a pain to diagnose.


----------

